# Kansas Resource Material



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

http://hutchnews.com/latestregionalnews/Kansas-website-features-free-student-materials

This newspaper article today tells of resource material being online at the Kansas Department of Education web site. If you have interest I expect you can find it with a search.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I checked out the site and can't believe how much info is there!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks W!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks! I teach high school chemistry and will be homeschooling next year. What a great resource!!


----------

